# Advice/suggestions for Pathfinder 15t stringer rebuild



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Go here and post this and get it done right, buy some or all materials from them and you will get the support and expert advice. I have seen this type of thing and you have some options but for gods sake don't do it on the cheap with poly resin and cheap inappropriate materials. http://forums.bateau2.com/viewforum.php?f=10&sid=1c5ec84981705367146b1c22badf589c As with most thing in life: your mileage may vary. It takes not much more effort to do it right, one time. I am biased, I work in aerospace and we don't screw around with doing things on the cheap. Ok, rant over


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Certainly didn't have any intentions of doing it on the cheap and/or with inappropriate materials. My concern like I said, is in re-installing the floor/deck after I've rebuilt the stringers. It's a floating cockpit, so the stringers will have to be re-built higher in order to support the floor. Thanks for the link though, I've used that site before and it's full of great stuff


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Why would you cut the floor out instead of taking the cap off? 

Take the cap off, repair stringers, put cap back on and it looks factory. Cut the floor and you have so many more issuese to deal with.


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Removing the cap would be an incredibly massive undertaking... outboard removal, rubrail, hatches, have no idea how you'd break the bond between cap and hull, re-installation etc.. Plus then you gotta think about hull expansion/deformation when it's off. Way, way too much work. Borderline impossible given my resources/expertise


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Do a quick search on here and google for 15T and 17T stringer replacement. It's been done and posted before. Some have built in boxes on the left and right sides that run a lip under the edges of the floor, this way the floor is supported in the center along w the sides. 

I would say that your stringers are most likely not broken but the paste between the floor and stringer broke loose. 

I may do this on my 15T down the road but haven't had any issues w mine yet


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Why would you cut the floor out instead of taking the cap off?
> 
> Take the cap off, repair stringers, put cap back on and it looks factory. Cut the floor and you have so many more issuese to deal with.


I woud love to see how to remove a bonded cap from a hull without having to tear them apart. It may have been done before but I have never seen it.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

On my particular 17T, the cap was just stuck on with sheet metal screws and either 5200 or 4200. Forward of the front bulkhead, in fact, it was just kind of lying on the hull. The adhesive had long since failed and the screws were all wallered out.

It was tedious but not difficult to take apart and clean out the joint and then re-do the whole thing.

Not saying that's the right approach; from what I've seen cutting the floor up is standard. But I can confirm that detaching the cap isn't particularly hard on a T.

Also, take a look at this thread and see if you can get in touch with FishNCoach: http://www.microskiff.com/threads/pathfinder-17t-restoration.40515/


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

dlpanadero said:


> **I apologize in advance for the lengthy post
> 
> I’m getting ready to cut the floor out of my Pathfinder 15t, and get to work on re-doing the blown-out stringers. The one roadblock that’s been keeping me from getting to work (other than obvious things like wanting to take it out fishing instead of having it sit in my driveway torn to pieces) is deciding what they best way will be to put the floor back in, after the stringers have been re-built.
> 
> ...


I will send pics later of my rebuild, only the front section of cockpit needs to be removed.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Go visit the MBC forum. Those guy's certainly can tell you the best approach. I know I would pay them a visit before I would cut out the floor.

there was a complete rebuild somewhere on there of a lt20 with cap removal. Phenomenal tutorial.


----------



## Pirates_Pride (Mar 26, 2010)

I am having my 17 T stringers rebuilt right now. Here are some current pictures


----------

